# cravings to do with gender



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Im wondering what cravings are for which gender . Im not finding out the sex and im happy not to but I would like to know what my cravings are about . Some history fir you when I was I child I was allergic to dairy wheat and gluten as I git older my intolerance for these things have got better but I can only have them in small amounts. Anyway when I had my boy I could eat quite a bit of bread ( which was good as I craved toast along with twixs chicken nuggets and irn bru ) since then I can again only eat small amounts with my girl its was twixs apples and sweeties . But with this one ive been craving dairy mainly molk ( which ive always been very sick with even in small amounts ) but now I find myself craving mint icecream and chocolate milkshake ive even started eating cereal with milk which ive never been able to do. But im fine eating and drinking this amount of milk and ive never been able too . So my question is cravings for milk boy or girl ???


----------



## Misscalais

I'm not sure. 
They do day sweets for girl savory for boy.
I didn't crave anything with my 1st boy and just ice cubes withs with my 2nd.


----------



## moonix13

yes according to old wives tales.. sugary/sweets is girl and salty/savoury is boy! 

others believe a 'craving' is your body trying to fulfil a certain nutrient you are lacking 

eg - cereal / icecream / yoghurt ... maybe you need more calcium

salty food - low blood pressure/dizziness.. salt helps with your blood pressure

meat cravings - maybe you need more iron or protein etc


----------



## amytrisha

Its a load of rubbish.

I'm having a boy, completely gone off meat - knocks me sick! My craving is chocolate, cake and sweets. :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

I have both genders and have craved sweets and extremely spicy with all 3 (now 4)! If there's a gender difference, I haven't noticed one... besides acne with girls... :dohh:


----------



## ragdollx3red

amytrisha said:


> Its a load of rubbish.
> 
> I'm having a boy, completely gone off meat - knocks me sick! My craving is chocolate, cake and sweets. :shrug:

Same here! I've pretty much single handedly disproven every wives tale when it comes to gender lol


----------



## shortnstumpy

I have been craving doughnuts (sweet) and BBQ shapes (savoury) I have gotten bad acne on my chin and below my nose (?girl) but have gotten a lovely (ugh) covering of hair on my stomach (?boy) these old wives takes have me confused haha


----------



## FleurDeMai

I don't believe one bit that cravings have anything to do with your baby's gender. My mother craved cheese and tomato juice while pregnant with me, and I am pretty sure I am a woman! What moonix said makes a lot of sense. Craving milk could mean you need more calcium in your diet. Your nutritional needs change during pregnancy, after all.


----------



## Alita

I am craving salty stuff ,salads ,meat ect ,gone off sweets except fruit , carrying low not much bloating or weight gain and my skin looks great , 
i am having a boy ..i guess for me the old tales worked out :winkwink:


----------



## Lashes85

I craved milk with my boys. I'd drink litres of the stuff per day. This time im having a girl and I can't get enough of anything sweet. Cakes, chocolate and pick n mixes never tasted so good lol. I couldn't drink a glass of milk with this pregnancy. Im not really sure if I believe in the cravings for certain genders though. As I know people who loved sweets when carrying boys xx


----------



## AC1987

I think I tend to crave what my body needs :haha:


----------



## Nicole_E

I haven't read through all the posts here as I'm on my way out the door but wanted to respond, so forgive me if someone has said this already:

I don't believe in most of those old wives tales including this one. My cousin's MIL is a labor and delivery nurse (she helped deliver both of my cousin's kids). She has said before that in most cases, the cravings you have are simply what your body needs (i.e. milk=need more calcium). I'm sorry, but to me it sounds unlikely that a certain gender would have you craving something.


----------



## candyem

Cheese and salt and vinegar crisps with my son, same again this time but team yellow.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Fruit and tomatoes and anything spicy with my daughter.

Salt and vinegar and meat with this one (boy) 

Drank lots of milk at the beginning with both pregnancies


----------



## pollydolly

All I could eat until 16w was sweets & lemons with sugar on. Nothing savory at all, & I'm having a boy :) xx


----------



## Lucy3

I'm having a boy and I couldn't eat meat till 20 weeks (only small amounts now!) and I never used to be a sweets and cake girl but I literally have dreams about chasing cupcakes now!! Oh and I can't get enough fruit!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm mixed one min it's salty/savoury and then it's sweet


----------



## T8ty

I have a girl and I craved nik naks, yogurts and ice cubes! 

I'm pregnant again and can't stand anything sweet.. Yogurts make me feel so ill! Strange isn't it! 

I wonder what this baby will be!


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

It goes to show how most people just crave different things no matter what the gender pretty gutted though as I really want some hints of what baby could be but i dont want to find out . Well a tiny part of me does but I know id be gutted if I found out any earlier


----------

